# Coders Direct, LLC ?



## dborom (Dec 24, 2015)

Has anyone ever heard of these guys?  They say they will post your contact information and credentials in their database.  Then, they'll compare your information to what potential employers are looking for to see if it's a match.  They also claim to be a good source for C.E.U.s.  I didn't sign up with them because I wanted to find out if they were legit.  I called AAAPC and they say they're not familiar with them.


----------



## CodingKing (Dec 24, 2015)

The guy who runs that website (maybe he owns it, no idea) posts here from time to time. That's about all I know. They seem to just be in the starting phase. outside of having a database and the guy running it has a history of being in the staffing industry according to his linkedin profile. Doesn't look to promising yet but who knows where it will lead. 

His posts on here are signed 
Mark Sluyter
Director, Member Services
Msluyter@CodersDirect.com


----------



## mcsluyter (Dec 29, 2015)

Coders Direct is a searchable database of Coders which was built by Employers, Coders and Recruiters because we feel there is a better way to connect employers with qualified coders. 

Coders Direct does also have a license with AAPC and provides the courses for CPC Certification prep as well as other courses by AAPC through a Learning Portal provided by AAPC. These courses are priced at very competitive rates. 

In addition, Coders Direct is about to launch a jobs board in which employers can post jobs specific to the qualifications required.

The database of Coders has been growing rapidly since the inception of Coders Direct and Employers have been using this service to connect with Coders very successfully. 

When a Coder registers (for free) their contact information is kept confidential but their profile which contains their certifications and other qualifications is searchable. When your qualifications are identified by an employer, they submit a request to contact the specific Coders that are returned on their search results. Coders Direct contacts those coders and provides them with the name and contact information of the employer. It is up to the Coder to respond and contact that employer and the interview process begins. This is a free service for all Coders.

Should you have any questions what so ever, do not hesitate to contact us. 

You may contact me directly at msluyter@codersdirect.com or simply go to codersdirect.com and register. This is a free service to all Coders.

Thank you and Happy New Year,

Mark Sluyter
Director, Member Services


----------

